# How to find bbq food trucks in my area?



## wahoowad (Mar 15, 2018)

i’d like to sample some food truck food from any that specialize in bbq. How does one find them? 

Don’t trucks sometimes move around? Either they lose access to a space or lot they originally used or other reasons (looking for greener pastures)? If so, is there any app or tools used to find them?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 15, 2018)

In my area Facebook is where most local businesses like that choose to advertise. You might look at Yelp as well.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## wahoowad (Mar 16, 2018)

So search like food truck and my town? Sorry, not very Facebook savvy :(


----------

